
Picking technologies for a desktop app in 2016 - mherrmann
https://fman.io/blog/picking-technologies-for-a-desktop-app-in-2016
======
rslashslash
Poorly writing article. Why post something like this where they do not have
knowledge on writing programming news and articles?. Plus the fact that calls
C++ unproductive and Python most productive language it makes to wonder why
bothering reading from this garbage

~~~
mherrmann
I'm sorry you feel that way. What exactly do you find poorly written about the
article? I stand by my statement that Python is more productive than C++ (on
average, anyways) and I believe most people who have used both languages will
agree. That's not to say that Python is a _better_ language - it is much
slower so if speed is a requirement then it obviously isn't. But from a
productivity standpoint, oh yes.

~~~
rslashslash
I found it poorly writen because, based on title, I expected to find an
article about Desktop Apps GUI Frameworks, not programming language opinions.
Plus you forgot some popular frameworks: JavaFx, Windows.Form.

~~~
mherrmann
Ok, so I suppose you don't mean that the blog post is badly written but that
the title is poorly chosen. I tried to not make it about only GUI frameworks
by using the word "technologies" instead of GUI/frameworks. But maybe I could
have been clearer.

I didn't mention many popular frameworks because the article was already
getting long and I didn't want it to get even longer. I should have probably
addressed JavaFx (the reason I'm not using it is startup speed; the JVM simply
takes too long). Windows.Form is not cross-platform afaik, hence doesn't
satisfy the first requirement mentioned in the post.

~~~
mherrmann
I expanded the blog post to explain why Qt was chosen over other GUI
frameworks (eg. JavaFX or Windows Forms).

